# Thank goodness for hand signals!



## hopetocurl (Jan 8, 2014)

Yes, I am teaching both. I like being able to look and do a hand signal and have her sit. It us a great party trick.


----------



## BeckyM (Nov 22, 2013)

hopetocurl said:


> Yes, I am teaching both. I like being able to look and do a hand signal and have her sit. It us a great party trick.


I'm sure smart Miss Willow will have lots of great party tricks before long!  I love her little dresses!! I'm not sure a spoo could pull off a frilly dress like a tpoo.


----------



## hopetocurl (Jan 8, 2014)

My friend gave me the dresses...they are so funny. 

A trainer told me that if you used hand signals, that if you were separated by a road, you could put your dog in a down stay to keep them from darting out in front if a car. I think it is an excellent idea....


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Since he was a wee pup I found Chagall responds pretty much flawlessly to hand signals, whereas he is capable of being selectively "deaf" to voice commands. So glad you have an arsenal of hand signals to call on with Polly. Feel better! I hope your voice soon returns. 
Kids + poodle pup + no voice =


----------



## BeckyM (Nov 22, 2013)

Chagall's mom said:


> Since he was a wee pup I found Chagall responds pretty much flawlessly to hand signals, whereas he is capable of being selectively "deaf" to voice commands. So glad you have an arsenal of hand signals to call on with Polly. Feel better! I hope your voice soon returns.
> Kids + poodle pup + no voice =


:biggrin1: LOL Your smilies made me chuckle a wheezy chuckle! That'll be me for sure! I'll have to teach the kids some hand signals. What a good signal for "stop taking toys from her" or "it's time to change your diaper". LOL 

Yep, I find that Polly "listens" to hand signals more dependably too! Funny, isn't it? 

Thanks for the feel better wishes. Hopefully antibiotics, lots of lemon water, and rest will have it back in no time.... otherwise I'm likely to lose my mind!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

BeckyM said:


> : signals. What a good signal for "stop taking toys from her" or "it's time to change your diaper". LOL


Maybe these? :biggrin1: Hang in there!!


----------



## BeckyM (Nov 22, 2013)

Chagall's mom said:


> Maybe these? :biggrin1: Hang in there!!


Ha! Love them! I need to master the serious face of that guy with the pointed finger. I don't think the daycare girls would mess with him!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

For most dogs, it is easiest to teach things like sit and down with hand signals first. You do lure reward by giving the signal with a treat that the pup knows is there. After they get the idea you get rid of the food. Once they know the signal then add the word. Reinforce both the signal and the verbal so that the dog knows both very well. Signals are really helpful for your "voiceless" situation BeckyM (and I hope you get better fast), but a really rock solid verbal sit or down at distance is the best emergency controller you can have. If you can stop your dog from moving any time any place you need it you could save your dog's life.

Signals only, of course, are actually considered advanced obedience exercises. For example in novice and open when you need to call your dog you can use a verbal and/or a signal. One of the primary utility obedience exercises is a heeling pattern to a stand stay then after you leave the dog and go to the other side of the ring a drop, a sit, a recall and a finish all with signals only.

BeckyM that's great the Polly "listens" so well to your signals and that you see fun in the idea of teaching her more of them. I'll bet you could teach her a ton of tricks based on signals and have a really great birthday party act for your kids and their friends.


----------



## BeckyM (Nov 22, 2013)

lily cd re said:


> For most dogs, it is easiest to teach things like sit and down with hand signals first. You do lure reward by giving the signal with a treat that the pup knows is there. After they get the idea you get rid of the food. Once they know the signal then add the word. Reinforce both the signal and the verbal so that the dog knows both very well. Signals are really helpful for your "voiceless" situation BeckyM (and I hope you get better fast), but a really rock solid verbal sit or down at distance is the best emergency controller you can have. If you can stop your dog from moving any time any place you need it you could save your dog's life.
> 
> Signals only, of course, are actually considered advanced obedience exercises. For example in novice and open when you need to call your dog you can use a verbal and/or a signal. One of the primary utility obedience exercises is a heeling pattern to a stand stay then after you leave the dog and go to the other side of the ring a drop, a sit, a recall and a finish all with signals only.
> 
> BeckyM that's great the Polly "listens" so well to your signals and that you see fun in the idea of teaching her more of them. I'll bet you could teach her a ton of tricks based on signals and have a really great birthday party act for your kids and their friends.


Thanks for all the great info!!  Working on commands at a distance is a tricky one but I've been working with Polly on it. At our class on Sunday, we were working on long distance down/stays. Polly does really well unless people come to close to her. She loves people so much, she likes to greet everyone so it's tough for her to stay in a down. I'd gone in an aisle (Petsmart) and was on my way back to her when I saw her sit up to greet a child who was walking by. She didn't move from her spot but went to a sit. I stopped about 30 feet from her and used my "down" hand signal. It took 2 times of asking for it but she did it!!! I was so proud of her! Even my trainer said, "Wow! Very good!". So, I guess we're on our way.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

BeckyM said:


> Thanks for all the great info!!  Working on commands at a distance is a tricky one but I've been working with Polly on it. At our class on Sunday, we were working on long distance down/stays. Polly does really well unless people come to close to her. She loves people so much, she likes to greet everyone so it's tough for her to stay in a down. I'd gone in an aisle (Petsmart) and was on my way back to her when I saw her sit up to greet a child who was walking by. She didn't move from her spot but went to a sit. I stopped about 30 feet from her and used my "down" hand signal. It took 2 times of asking for it but she did it!!! I was so proud of her! Even my trainer said, "Wow! Very good!". So, I guess we're on our way.


That is a really great response. Polly staying in place even though she changed position is really excellent! You are more than just on your way. You are well down the road. 

Pet stores are the best places to train for distractions. I use the entrance at our PetSmart for sit, down and stand stays. When people walk in and ask to pet I tell them they can do so as long as the dog doesn't break position.


----------



## LovingCleo (Jun 16, 2014)

I want to get Cleo into an obedience class as a refresher, but to also learn more commands. She is deaf, so we already use hand signals: come, sit and down.

She needs signals for the command of stay/wait and No. 

Our local kennel club holds classes from time to time. I plan on going through them. I just need to come up with hand signals for stay/wait and No.


----------

